# Honda 9-28 or Yamaha 10-28???



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey!
Looking at a new blower for here in Eastern Canada.
Have owned a Honda 9-28 (since 2004) and going to move to a new one.
Looking for feedback on the Yamaha 10-28. I like the feature of being able to release the cylinder & lift it ahead for "dig in" power.
Never had much issue with the Honda rising but this Yamaha seems to be more robust?
Thanks for the feedback in advance!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think you can go wrong with either of these machines.

However looking at these machines the Yamaha seems built more like an $8,000. USD Honda hybrid, much more heft than the HSS928. 

Here in the states we don't have access to Yamaha snowblowers, so I will let my friends in the Great White North weigh in on this one.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty and impressive:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Either one would be great.
But if I had to chose one, I'd go with the Yamaha.....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Either one would be great.
> But if I had to chose one, I'd go with the Yamaha.....


Yes, me too. Be sure to post a ton of pictures of it in action if you get it.


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback!
Will do on the pics once decided!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Geeze Luiz!!!!! Now that's a snowblower!!!!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Love my Hondas but given the choise I'll choose the Yamaha.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh and one more thing. Regardless of which one you buy, put the appropriate Armorskids on the sides of the auger bucket.

Snow Blower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives

I did on my HS1132TA and I love them. They provide even more protection for that expensive Honda (or Yamaha) auger bucket.


----------

